# Vodafone India responds to complaints by lowering iPhone 3G pricing



## gauravsuneja (Aug 25, 2008)

Vodafone India responds to complaints by lowering iPhone 3G pricing

Sat, Aug 23, 2008 | by Robert Nelson

3G iPhone, Global 3G Carriers, iPhone News
Vodafone India responds to complaints by lowering iPhone 3G pricing

Perhaps spurred on by the widespread backlash due to the iPhone 3G pricing, Vodafone India has announced some new lower pricing. Just days before the official release they announced the pricing would be 31,000 Indian rupee (about $711 US) for the 8GB iPhone and be 36,100 Indian rupee (about $827 US) for the 16GB iPhone, and judging from the fact the launch day festivities were described as offering a “small but enthusiastic crowd” it seems something had to happen.

Of course the price drops are nice, but not overwhelming. The new price for the iPhone 3G is 29,000 Indian rupee (about $670 US) and 34,000 Indian rupee (about $785 US) for the 8GB and 16GB model respectively.

As of current the other local carrier, Bharti Airtel has not yet announced any price cut. I was also not able to find any information about what will happen to those loyal few who were willing to pay full price. If you remember the backlash Apple saw over the price cut with the original iPhone after three-months, I can just imagine how users must feel with a price cut coming just two days after the release.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

Typical commercial gimmick !


----------



## ring_wraith (Aug 25, 2008)

Ouch for those people who already bought it.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 25, 2008)

just wait 4 a few more weeks and see how the price comes crashing down.they wont sell many even at 29k.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah.. if they wanna sell the iPhone then it should be under 20k.. and waise bhi.. iPhone is intended towards business users as all of the services in it require a reasonably fast internet connection.. more like 3G service... and the typical GPRS unlimited package costs between 300-400 Rs in India.. i think that the price of the 3G service will be more than 700-800 Rs with capped downloads.. so forget using iPhone services without paying a heavy premium to the providers..


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 25, 2008)

Atleast someone made a start, hope airtel will follow


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 25, 2008)

haha ... this was expected .... more crashes to witness soon !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2008)

29k...

Come on guys... Even my rich friends will hesitate to buy one...
They still use a phone at 20-25 k instead of 29k phone...

And is it worth the price...g would say NO!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

This was expected,Just wait 4 months and it will be selling under 20k


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ No way man. There is no way it will go below 24k.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

Let us see  Atleast the locked version may go below 20k


----------



## goobimama (Aug 25, 2008)

So it currently costs $670 which makes it $30 more than the US version ($600+$40 tax). I don't see it coming down unless they force some sort of contract on the user, which is not allowed by TRAI. Still, nice to see it down at 29k.


----------



## narangz (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL! Wait for a couple of months & you'll see huge price drops.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats what the masses are waiting for
Pretty soon, it will be all too common. 
One query though:
The call rates are pretty high in the US (from what I can fathom)
whereas it is dirt cheap here.
Can that be a reason for such a difference in prices between US and India? (Taxes accounted for as well)


----------



## goobimama (Aug 25, 2008)

You call $30 extra 'such a difference in price'?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry dude, didnt see your post
I was comparing our price to the 199$ US Model 
Clear Now.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 25, 2008)

Is this actually lowering, more like giving a trim to the hair!


----------



## Renny (Aug 25, 2008)

Airtel and Vodafone are committing daylight robbery  .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2008)

is it worth for that price...??


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Airtel and Vodafone are committing daylight robbery  .


They are not pointing a gun at you and forcing you to buy. Besides, it will be now easy to spot people which are 'really' not of my type  .


----------



## Indyan (Aug 26, 2008)

Its too expensive even at 29k. Should be below 25k.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 28, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Ouch for those people who already bought it.


I’m not quite sure but I think they got back the extra money. I’ll confirm it and get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 28, 2008)

i bought my nokia 9500 Rs36600+2500(black) but for iphone no way  its expensive no the reason is they selling in other country on Rs8500 with 1 year contract and here Rs31000 wow its mean we r fool such a scrap man.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 28, 2008)

For what it's worth the iPhone is worth 17 - 19K at the most. I understand that it's an "Apple", but the features it offers do not warrant the current price. And especially the restricted usage is a turnoff. As more and more people realise this, the market for the iPhone is going to become dead. And that's when the companies will be forced to reduce the price substantially; it's already begun happening, just weeks after the launch. I think the price will come down to 18-20K in a year and a half.

And I bet Nokia is going to launch the N96 at a tempting price. Once that happens, no one except some disillusioned Apple fanatic will buy the iPhone..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2008)

… and pigs will _finally_ take to wings.

--------------

P.S.: Vodafone didn’t charge anyone the original price after all. I know a guy who booked his iPhone in advance of the launch and still got it for the lowered price.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 29, 2008)

aryayush said:


> P.S.: Vodafone didn’t charge anyone the original price after all. I know a guy who booked his iPhone in advance of the launch and still got it for the lowered price.


So only those who bought it from Airtel paid 31/37k?


----------



## Pat (Aug 29, 2008)

krazzy said:


> So only those who bought it from Airtel paid 31/37k?



Well JFYI, Airtel is offering free gprs/edge services (500 MB/month) for 1 year with iPhone 3G


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 29, 2008)

What if this high price is just a marketing gimmick to get people talk more about iPhone  Lets wait for some time and see what happens to the prices. After all, they do have a competitor to face in near future!


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 30, 2008)

cant they at least provide unlimited grprs/edge ??


----------



## x3060 (Sep 1, 2008)

the prices are bound to fall, it will still fall.


----------



## Pat (Sep 1, 2008)

Rediff claims iPhone prices will fall by upto 15%

*www.rediff.com/money/2008/sep/01iphone.htm

Not that I believe them


----------



## monkey (Sep 1, 2008)

Comparing with international rates I would like to see atleast Rs. 15k downward price revision (ie. 16k for 8 GB and 21k for 16 GB). The prices will still be higher than what is being asked at US but nonetheless attractive enough to pull large no. of customers.


----------



## Pat (Sep 1, 2008)

monkey said:


> Comparing with international rates I would like to see atleast Rs. 15k downward price revision (ie. 16k for 8 GB and 21k for 16 GB). The prices will still be higher than what is being asked at US but nonetheless attractive enough to pull large no. of customers.



Comparing with international prices, iPhone 3G has been priced almost identically in India.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2008)

Exactly. Rs. 15,000 would be a fantastic price for the iPhone, and that’s exactly what it’s going to remain—a fantasy.



Pat said:


> Rediff claims iPhone prices will fall by upto 15%
> 
> *www.rediff.com/money/2008/sep/01iphone.htm
> 
> Not that I believe them


Well, just this one time, you should. This is almost certainly going to happen—95% sure.


----------



## arunks (Sep 7, 2008)

how can i get a iphone from america..
one of my friend's friend is in america..
can i gt it at 200$ from there..
if yes then how..
whats the procedure..


----------

